# 10% OFF + FREE shipping on Coverking Custom Fit Seat Covers at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, save 10% and get FREE shipping within Continental US (50% off to Canada) on Coverking Custom Fit Seat Covers at PFYC.com!*

Coverking Custom Seat Covers protect the original upholstery from damage, cover up any existing damage, and provide a more personalized look to a vehicle interior. Coverking Custom Seat Covers are designed to fit perfectly. Because many seats have reclining, folding and removal features, Coverking Custom Seat Covers are designed to allow complete use of the seat features. Coverking always includes headrests, armrests, console covers for split bench seats, and map pockets. Coverking Custom Seat Covers also have provisions for side airbags, if equipped.

To take advantage of this offer, enter this super special secret code we've created into the Promo Code box during checkout: *PROMOCODE* - note that this "super special secret code" needs to be entered exactly as shown here and expires 1/26/11 

Click below for more details and ordering information:

*Custom Fit Seat Covers for 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO*



----------------


To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

